
Show HN: Minimalistic secure open source paste bin service - madspectator
https://bin.so
======
madspectator
Features. [1] Randomly generated URls [2] Data is encrypted on client side
with javascript SJCL library (AES in GCM mode) [3] Search engines are not
allowed to index web-site content

~~~
kushti
And source is on the GitHub:
[https://github.com/lorien/sbin](https://github.com/lorien/sbin)

------
jeanlucas
Forking and testing locally :-) will submit some design (minimalist doesn't
mean no design, right?)

~~~
madspectator
Sorry, bro. I've already made a new design :)

